# Ugly stik USSP601H



## gnappi

I've been using the 6' Uglystik for over two years now, and it's been a perfect heavy rod for bigger or hard fighting fish. I use it mainly for snakeheads which need a *REALLY HARD* hook set or they spit your hook.

The 6' heavy rod is perfectly suited for casting in close quarters and setting hooks in bony mouths. As a bonus the handle is very short (8") making is easily clear the pockets on my fishing vest when casting where other medium heavy to heavy rods at 7' or more have much longer handles and clank my vest all the time. The short handle is also ideal for sitting on my tinny bench seat and not getting in the way when a fish in on. 

I looked at a lot of heavy rods a few years ago and the two problems I had with them were overall length (7' to 7'6") and handle length. They looked and felt more like surf rods (where you would use a two handed cast) than fresh water spinning rods. I actually considered having one custom made but the uglystik saved me a lot of time and money.

Anyway, durability has been excellent especially for a sub $45 (delivered) rod, so much so I bought two more last month as spares because they are getting harder to come by. I suspect some bean counter at Shakespeare will ultimately discontinue them, if so, I'm set for at least my lifetime.


----------



## LDUBS

I still have my first UglyStik 6' one-piece spinning rod from 35+ years ago. It is a lot fatter and rougher finish than the current models but I still like it. I remember how we thought it was so high tech, which I guess it was for the time. Now, in addition to the original rod, I have an Elite spinning (6.5'), 8.5' steelhead rod, handmade striper rod from an UglyStik blank, and a very heavy rod we used to use when trolling for salmon using 2# weights on sinker releases. 

I know a lot of folks turn up their noses at them, but UglyStiks are hard to beat for value and durability. For the past year or so I stopped using them in favor of much lighter powered glass rods that are just better matches for how I fish. If UglyStik made a lighter powered rod I would use it.


----------



## GTS225

Not to sound stupid, (oops, too late), but is this the same Uglystick that Wally World has on hand all the time?

Roger


----------



## LDUBS

GTS225 said:


> Not to sound stupid, (oops, too late), but is this the same Uglystick that Wally World has on hand all the time?
> 
> Roger




Yep, same one.


----------



## gnappi

GTS225 said:


> Not to sound stupid, (oops, too late), but is this the same Uglystick that Wally World has on hand all the time?
> 
> Roger




Uglystik yes, the 6' heavy rod I've never seen in the half dozen WW's I regularly go to in So. Flo. I have found the heavy model only on Ebay.


----------



## JNG

Tackledirect claims they have some in stock. Have no experience with this vendor so buyer beware. FishUSA also has them in stock. I buy from these folks all the time. Top notch vendor.


----------



## LDUBS

*"FishUSA . . . Top notch vendor."*

X2


----------



## TheLastCall

LDUBS said:


> *"FishUSA . . . Top notch vendor."*
> 
> X2



I’ve ordered rods from them in the past. Came well packaged, never had a issue.

Even paying duty and shipping is was cheaper than most store around here in Nova Scotia, Canada. And better selection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedr79

i love my Ugly Stik custom. i got a Abu7000 on a 14' ocean master surf rod as a gift, on my way to Cape Hatteras it dawned on me that this reel would be a good boat reel so i stopped at a tackle shop in nags head, randomly selected a rod that would be good on deck. it is a ugly stik custom spinning rod...... works great. caught many fish of varying species, even hauled in a 8' alligator in florida. great rod, great price, i have had this rod for 8+ years.


----------



## tracker101

gnappi said:


> I've been using the 6' Uglystik for over two years now, and it's been a perfect heavy rod for bigger or hard fighting fish. I use it mainly for snakeheads which need a *REALLY HARD* hook set or they spit your hook.
> 
> The 6' heavy rod is perfectly suited for casting in close quarters and setting hooks in bony mouths. As a bonus the handle is very short (8") making is easily clear the pockets on my fishing vest when casting where other medium heavy to heavy rods at 7' or more have much longer handles and clank my vest all the time. The short handle is also ideal for sitting on my tinny bench seat and not getting in the way when a fish in on.
> 
> I looked at a lot of heavy rods a few years ago and the two problems I had with them were overall length (7' to 7'6") and handle length. They looked and felt more like surf rods (where you would use a two handed cast) than fresh water spinning rods. I actually considered having one custom made but the uglystik saved me a lot of time and money.
> 
> Anyway, durability has been excellent especially for a sub $45 (delivered) rod, so much so I bought two more last month as spares because they are getting harder to come by. I suspect some bean counter at Shakespeare will ultimately discontinue them, if so, I'm set for at least my lifetime.


 I agree with you 150 percent ,,, the last two rods I bought at BPS I had to modifiy myself,, I cut the ends of the handles off and put rubber caps on the ends. Even the bait cast rods are like that. All my bait cast rods have the pistal grip handles on them.


----------



## Blue Dawg

I just bought. 7’ medium heavy action Ugly Stik. Paired it up with a Abu Garcia 5500 reel. Intent to used for cats and snakeheads. Your thoughts?


----------



## onthewater102

If you wanted a bit longer rod but didn't want the added grip length you can always cut the handle down and get a butt cap from a custom rod building supplier like www.mudhole.com or www.lurepartsonline.com.

I've trimmed blanks down to meet customer's specs before, with a foam grip glued on it would be all the easier (keeps the blank from cracking and splintering.) I'd still wrap a piece of masking tape around it at the point you want to cut - it'll give you a clear guide that you can measure to make sure you have it squared up with the butt end of the rod. Then just cut it with a hacksaw. Ugly sticks are fiberglass, you shouldn't cause any issues with it this way.

Butt plug attaches with a little 2 part epoxy, and you're done. It'll cost you all of $10 +/- and you can take a 7' and get yourself a bit of extra casting range and leverage without the cumbersome long grip it would have dealt with had you kept it stock.


----------



## jeff925

all i fish are ugly sticks, my fav is my white ugly stick striper rod. as with others, my oldest is 30+ years and still going strong.


----------



## gnappi

FUNNY followup...

For Christmas my GF had her son get me a custom rod which was a surprise but he got what HE likely would like to own, knowing another biggie + for the Ugly is it fits in my "fisher bike" and clears trees that overhang my path. 

Well, she made me bring it back and the builder said he'd mod it anyway I wanted, so I brought in my Ugly and asked him to duplicate that but make it a tad stiffer with a tapered handle. 

When it was done it is a work of art and he refused to take more money for it. Another guy in the shop was looking at it and I asked the owner if he ever had anyone bring in a $45 rod to copy, he said he had everything conceivable in a request


----------

